# Getting audio/spotifyd to use the correct sound device /dev/dsp4.0?



## Utrenkner (Feb 20, 2019)

I built audio/spotifyd with the PortAudio option and got it running with a minimal configuration file. The laptop is now recognised by the Spotify app on my Android phone as a Spotify Connect device. I can hand over the stream and spotifyd seems to work perfectly with it.

My problem: spotifyd always uses the wrong device /dev/dsp0.0, where the correct sound card would require /dev/dsp4.0. So, I cannot actually listen to sound spotifyd gives out.

Even after searching four hours and asking on the German bsdforen.de, I could not find a way of telling spotifyd to use /dev/dsp4.0. The sysctl hw.snd.default_unit points to the correct device (4).

Does anyone know the trick to get the sound on the correct device?


----------



## blindbat (Feb 23, 2019)

I have sound on /dev/pcm4 but have to use /dev/dsp in my config file because of portaudio (~/.config/spotifyd/spotifyd.conf).

```
[global]
username = x
password = x
backend = portaudio
device = /dev/dsp
#mixer = PCM
#volume-control = softvol
#onevent = command_run_on_playback_event
device_name = bsd
bitrate = 320
cache_path = /home/x/.spotifycache
volume-normalisation = true
normalisation-pregain = -10
```
I found out from this page https://github.com/Spotifyd/spotifyd/wiki/Using-PortAudio-on-Non-default-Output-Devices which has some instructions on figuring this out.


----------



## Utrenkner (Mar 15, 2019)

Thanks for your help, blindbat! 

In the meantime a patch has been implemented in audio/portaudio, which solves the underlying problem: http://svnweb.freebsd.org/changeset/ports/494248

With this, Portaudio correctly picks up the chosen default device.


----------

